# Dust anyone?



## TexasLegend (Jun 8, 2013)

No one needs any saw dust right?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Then they bang that dust together under substantial pressure to make wood stove pellets.
I run a Harman P38+ to heat 2 x 1200sqft. 4-5 tons per winter. For the past 5 years
$215/ton. Can't say that for petroleum prices of any kind.

Sawdust is a commodity of great value.

Stove paid for itself in 3 winters, then the savings paid for my entire solar (aka photovoltaic)
power backup system. We can and do have several power failures in a month, 2 seconds to 8 hours.
The record was 60+ in a day (the grocery store clerks quit counting at 60.)


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

The last big cabinet shop I worked at had a 40HP DC.The guy was a real piece of work.....would wax on about all the big arse equip,and how little shops were such N such.But in the whole time I worked there he never cut the thing on.......cost too much to run.Most of the successful shops I see nowadys are running with several smaller units instead of the big'uns.

Not only from an elect $$ standpoint but by having several,when one goes down(broke,cleaning,etc)...you can use other equip.IOW's the whole shop dosen't shut down because DC ain't working.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The Farmer's around me that have "finishing" operations (where you feed animals to fatten for slaughter) use a lot of it from the local sawmills. There are always animals that are culled from the batch, rather than do anything useful with them, they cover them in sawdust (in dedicated shed) and let the animal decay into the dust. The sawdust is then scattered on the fields with the manure spreading operations. I'm told when you do this, nothing of the animal remains, except maybe for the larger cattle, then you may have a hip bone left. Anyway, the farmers pay a fairly steep price for the stuff, and it's become quite lucrative for the sawmills. I have noticed the price of lumber has _not_ decreased due to this new revenue stream.


----------



## TexasLegend (Jun 8, 2013)

We just let the local ranchers and fire department come pick it up. We don't charge them anything cause its a good trade off for us not having to clean it out every few weeks.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TexasLegend said:


> No one needs any saw dust right?
> 
> View attachment 80704


*ACK !* Makes my throat dry just looking at it.


----------

